# Long Long Wednesday



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The only thing I got accomplished today was to wash towels and hang them on the line. GRRRR! On less than 3 hours of sleep, I have not been the most fun person to be around today. Baby Marky is so sick, and cannot keep anything down. Taking him to the dr. tomorrow. My arms are so sore from holding him. My shoulders burn. My back is killing me. At least his fever is down and he is finally asleep for more than 10 minutes. Maybe I'll get more done tomorrow.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, I'm so sorry baby Mark is so sick, and that you are now a bit "under the weather" too. I remember what that was like, and I don't envy you. Plus, your household has been a bit "disrupted" as of late, I'm sure it's stressful to say the least!

Here's hoping the Dr can help get Mark on his way to recovery soon, for everyone's sake! I'm thinking of you. Where's that "hug" smilie? Anyway, sending hugs and good wishes your way.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Ninn.... thinking of you today.... hoping you are having a better day! The sun is shining here in PA..... Maybe that will help everyone in your house feel a little better! 

Go stand in the sunshine, even if it's just for a minute!!!


----------

